
Taiwan authorities seize Uber's assets in lieu of taxes - rocky1138
http://focustaiwan.tw/news/asoc/201703150023.aspx
======
itchyjunk
Is the primary goal to not be labeled a taxi company to save money? i.e. do
they save more money just paying the fine than paying all the taxi company
regulation fees?

Secondly, what separates an information company or something else? Something
specific that uber does to breaches that line?

